# Worträtsel



## März

Hola!
Me gustaria que me echarais una mano con unas palabras que he buscado varias veces por los diccionarios pero o bien no consigo dar con su significado o tengo dudas acerca de cual de todos los significados es.

Me gustaria que si me decis el significado me digais tambien el genero de la palabra porque me ayudaria mucho.
Aunque solo me podais ayudar en alguna palabra, seria ya de gran ayuda!

Muchas gracias de antemano!

Worträtsel: se lo que significan las dos por separado, palabra y adivinanza si no me equivoco, pero no se si juntas tienen otro significado, y creo que el genero de la palabra es masculino.


----------



## heidita

März sucht Hilfe bei mehreren Worten, bei denen sie Zweifel hat. Das erste Wort ist 

Worträtsel = Das Wort, das Rätsel

Der Artikel ist das und die Bedeutung, wie du schon gesagt hast, adivinanza


----------



## März

Muchas gracias por la ayuda, la verdad es que tengo muchos problemas con las palabras compuestas y consultando solo diccionarios no sirven muchas veces de gran ayuda.

Muchas gracias por ayudarme!


----------



## Apher

Mir fällt es ein, dass "_Worträtsel_" "*Crucigrama*" oder "_*Sopa de letras*_" bedeutet, wenn es das Gleiche als "_Kreuzworträtsel_" ist. Kann so sein? Worin besteht das Spiel?

Warte auf die Antwort der Muttersprachler...


----------



## heidita

Das ist nun auch wieder wahr.

*sopa de letras* ist ein Spiel, wo aus mehreren Reihen von Buchstaben ein paar Worte rausgesucht werden müssen.

Mal sehen, wie das in Deutsch heisst.

Kann uns jemand helfen?

_Crucigrama_ ist Kreuzworträtsel. Ist das nicht dasselbe wie Worträtsel oder vesteht Ihr etwas anderes darunter?


----------



## jester.

heidita said:


> _Crucigrama_ ist Kreuzworträtsel. Ist das nicht dasselbe wie Worträtsel oder vesteht Ihr etwas anderes darunter?



Worträtsel kommt mir wie ein Oberbegriff vor.


----------



## Jana337

Wie nennt man das?

Jana


----------



## Henryk

Ich kenne das nur als "Verrücktes Alphabet" (ital.: Alfabeto matto). Spanisch weiß ich nicht.

Vielleicht passt ja auch Wortsalat? Wenn ich das gugel, kommen allerdings unterschiedliche Rätseltypen heraus.


----------



## jester.

Henryk said:


> Ich kenne das nur als "Verrücktes Alphabet" (ital.: Alfabeto matto). Spanisch weiß ich nicht.





heidita said:


> *sopa de letras* ist ein Spiel, wo aus mehreren Reihen von Buchstaben ein paar Worte rausgesucht werden müssen.


----------



## Henryk

Laut Google ist Buchstabensuppe also verbreiteter.


----------



## Apher

Bei uns, was Jana337 gezeigt hat

http://krizovky.czechline.cz/osmism22.gif,

nennt man "*Sopa de letras*". 

"*Crucigrama*" ist das Folgende: 

http://www.cerebrito.com/crucigrama_1.htm


----------



## März

Hola!
Despues de leerme todos los mensajes puestos tengo un pequeño lio.
Porque lo que he entendido la palabra que yo puse "Worträtsel" no significa nada o lo mas parecido es algo asi como "sopa de letras".

He encontrado por los diccionarios Wortspiel que significa juego de palabras.
Kreuzworträtsel que ya lo habiais mencionado antes.
Y sopa de letras no he encontrado traduccion en ningun diccionario.

Asi que en conclusion la palabra Worträtsel no tiene traduccion? Si me equivoco que alguien me corriga por favor!

Gracias de antemano!


----------



## jester.

En mi opinión, "Worträtsel" es un término general, significando "enigma de palabras".

Heidita propuso "adivinanza" en un mensaje anterior en este thread.


----------



## März

Muchas gracias era la aclaracion que necesitaba!
Gracias a todos por ayudarme y responder tan rapido
^^


----------



## heidita

Veamos: 

Worträtsel: adivinanza con palabras, cualquier juego de palabras o crucigrama, incluso sopa de letras podría ser. Es como una palabra genérica.

Kreuzworträtsel : Crucigrama

Buchstabensuppe, das verrÜckte Alphabet, Wortsalat: sopa de letras

Las tres palabras significan lo mismo.


Si tuviera que traducirlo, probablemente eligiría_ crucigrama_, ya que es lo más corriente.


----------

